# Bans



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So I dont get on here as much as I used too but it seems everytime I log on I see someone else been banned

Whats happening it never used to be like that on here everyone just got on and was brilliant


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mods have given some really clear warnings recently which have been totally ignored by some members, unfortunately.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

1st rule about bans.....

DON'T TALK ABOUT BANS!!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

:whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

As the rate of members joining increases exponentially the rate of cvnts joining also increases exponentially :lol:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Why who's been banned? I don't et on as much as I used to?!


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

mikemull said:


> Why who's been banned? I don't et on as much as I used to?!












^Our tasty sounding brother^


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I noticed the same, also did a thread like the OP on it :innocent:

Queenie i noticed is now banned, seems a lot of the older members are now banned? Shame as it was good banter before.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

What is ackee and queennie banned for?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Queenie was banned for a week/month (not sure which) for arguing with a member when told not to by a mod. Cant remember who the other member was but pretty sure they're banned too for the same period.

Ackee was banned for discussing something that isn't allowed.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

mikemull said:


> What is ackee and queennie banned for?


Ackee&Saltfish picked up his ban in this thread, on page 2:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/220782-funniest-threads-ukm.html

Also...do the mods keep changing the pics on page 2? What's that Britney Spears one all about :lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bad boys and girls get banned


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Queenie was banned for a week/month (not sure which) for arguing with a member when told not to by a mod. Cant remember who the other member was but pretty sure they're banned too for the same period.
> 
> Ackee was banned for discussing something that isn't allowed.


Think the other member was Singh with Queenie.

Haha dangerous grounds the Ackee ban...can't really say anything about it :tongue:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> So I dont get on here as much as I used too but it seems everytime I log on I see someone else been banned
> 
> Whats happening it never used to be like that on here everyone just got on and was brilliant


That sorta talk will get you banned around here boy

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://www.roguejoker.com/movies/********/images/*******%2520-%2520Texas%2520Chainsaw.jpg&key=0f2f2d0803826c8c2cab498a0a540ae94cc82689f9e2409fb85446f31b607866


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> As the rate of members joining increases exponentially the rate of cvnts joining also increases exponentially :lol:


You say this but the one's being banned are atleast silver if not gold members.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Seen it happen all to many times before. People think they're bigger than the board and post with their egos thinking they're above the rules, nobody's immune to the rules, they usually move on after they been put down a peg or two to another board with their tale between their legs... Or with the same gods gift attitude


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Think the other member was Singh with Queenie.
> 
> Haha dangerous grounds the Ackee ban...can't really say anything about it :tongue:


It was singh01, just checked, in the 'how to build a chest like this' thread.

It appears she isn't banned anymore though, and singh is so his must have been a perm ban.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

paulandabbi said:


> You say this but the one's being banned are atleast silver if not gold members.


There was a spate of new members joining and trolling and being banned. Cutanjacked was one, numerous zyzz related usernames etc.

But yeah the recent banning's of silver/gold members have all been because of one incident pretty much, so I reckon they will die down now.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I noticed Queenie and Ackee and saltfish are banned but I remember seeing a few more couple weeks ago that used to post alot just cant remember who now lol


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> It was singh01, just checked, in the 'how to build a chest like this' thread.
> 
> It appears she isn't banned anymore though, and singh is so his must have been a perm ban.


Ouch for Singh. That guy had a good sense of humour too. I know many didn't see his jokes as jokes though.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

From my own thread, a lot were banned for sourcing i think?

Guess i missed a lot of cr4p when i was a way....


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Think the other member was Singh with Queenie.
> 
> Haha dangerous grounds the Ackee ban...can't really say anything about it :tongue:


Go on dare you :lol:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

TG123 has had more bans than Carlos Tevez :lol:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Ouch for Singh. That guy had a good sense of humour too. I know many didn't see his jokes as jokes though.


To be fair though mate he was Dan Singh on ice :lol:


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Patsy said:


> To be fair though mate he was Dan Singh on ice :lol:


Surely that deserves a ban?? Lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Dizzee! said:


> So I dont get on here as much as I used too but it seems everytime I log on I see someone else been banned
> 
> Whats happening it never used to be like that on here everyone just got on and was brilliant


Milky has one of them chairs they have on the voice, he presses the big red button then spins round and gives you the double bicep pose then ya banned.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

It's not fvcking hard is it.

I've been on here since 2008 and never had a ban, then you get pricks that have been here 5 minutes getting multiple temp bans.

If i had a ban stick there's a number of cvnts i'd be tw4tting with it!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

jon-kent said:


> That sorta talk will get you banned around here boy
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://www.roguejoker.com/movies/********/images/*******%2520-%2520Texas%2520Chainsaw.jpg&key=0f2f2d0803826c8c2cab498a0a540ae94cc82689f9e2409fb85446f31b607866


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

What happens in Ban Club

STAYS in ban club !


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> What happens in Ban Club
> 
> STAYS in ban club !


What about band camp mate? :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> What about band camp mate? :lol:


This one time, at band camp, Patsy cwtched me :tongue:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This one time, at band camp, Patsy cwtched me :tongue:


And then what else did he do? Go on tell us...

Btw i am typing this with one hand :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Patsy said:


> And then what else did he do? Go on tell us...
> 
> Btw i am typing this with one hand :lol:


He taught me how to strum :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Patsy said:


> What about band camp mate? :lol:


That kept going through my mind as I was typing the post too ! lol


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

There has being a major increase of trolls the past couple of months


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Its not hard to stay on here for years have a laugh....say your piece whenh you like and not get banned....even I can do it but no one is above the board rules


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Patsy said:


> To be fair though mate he was Dan Singh on ice :lol:


I think people are way too easily offended on the forum now and don't hesitate to grass i.e Qeenie.

I know for a fact singh01 wouldn't be offended by that joke but i bet some people are. Only takes one w4nker to ruin the banter.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Its not hard to stay on here for years have a laugh....say your piece whenh you like and not get banned....even I can do it but no one is above the board rules


you must have being banned at somepoint?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> He taught me how to mung :whistling:


Fixed


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

gen con wont be the same without ackee's gif's :no:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Fixed


 :thumb:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> I think people are way too easily offended on the forum now and don't hesitate to grass i.e Qeenie.
> 
> I know for a fact singh01 wouldn't be offended by that joke but i bet some people are. Only takes one w4nker to ruin the banter.


And you have figured that out from your 3 posts?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Westwood95 said:


> I think people are way too easily offended on the forum now and don't hesitate to grass i.e Qeenie.
> 
> I know for a fact singh01 wouldn't be offended by that joke but i bet some people are. Only takes one w4nker to ruin the banter.


When did queenie 'grass'? If you look at the thread she was arguing with Singh and it got personal, and they both got banned.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> gen con wont be the same without ackee's gif's :no:


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> And you have figured that out from your 3 posts?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> When did queenie 'grass'? If you look at the thread she was arguing with Singh and it got personal, and they both got banned.


Why has he got a longer or permanent ban then?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Uriel said:


> Its not hard to stay on here for years have a laugh....say your piece whenh you like and not get banned....even I can do it but no one is above the board rules


Im thinking that maybe alot of the trolls are actually people who been banned just coming on under different user names to noise people up??


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> Why has he got a longer or permanent ban then?


Racism maybe?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thing is.

Unless its something very serious you always get a warning.

In these cases it is members who have been here a while so because we are so nice they got a few warnings.

They mistook our kindness for weakness.

There's only so far we will let you push it


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Racism maybe?




lmao


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Racism maybe?


Or that milky's on a power trip.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Thing is.
> 
> Unless its something very serious you always get a warning.
> 
> ...


Seems fair then tbh


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Also when people get banned they sometimes feel it necessary to write an offensive email to @Katy to express how angered they are.

We all have a good laugh at those.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> Or that milky's on a power trip.


Ey up singh01, you ok fella? :lol:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> Or that milky's on a power trip.


See I've always thought Milky is alright. Granted, he and Pscarb don't take any sh!t...but they do tend to give a warning from what I've seen.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> Why has he got a longer or permanent ban then?


No idea, more might have gone on behind the scenes with mods. Bit confused at your sudden interest to be honest. 1st post is taking a dig at queenie. Almost like its an alternate login for somebody on a ban. And we know where that goes.

And what do you mean by implying queenie always complains. I've seen her fight her corner but never known her report a thread. I take it you think you know different?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Also when people get banned they sometimes feel it necessary to write an offensive email to @Katy to express how angered they are.
> 
> We all have a good laugh at those.


Can you not share these emails?? If we all have a good laugh perhaps a few people will loosen up and stop being miserable cvnts.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> When did queenie 'grass'? If you look at the thread she was arguing with Singh and it got personal, and they both got banned.


which thread?


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Also when people get banned they sometimes feel it necessary to write an offensive email to @Katy to express how angered they are.
> 
> We all have a good laugh at those.


Haha I love people who feel hard done by in life in some way, so they get all offensive. If there's one way to win someone around to your way of thinking...being offensive to them is it :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Westwood95 said:


> Or that milky's on a power trip.


What you think that we troll the site looking for reasons to ban people?

Most bans of long term members are discussed in the mod lounge before they happen. So when you see mods saying 'please don't say this again' and a few mods posting on a thread that's sort of your signal to stop talking about it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Also when people get banned they sometimes feel it necessary to write an offensive email to @Katy to express how angered they are.
> 
> We all have a good laugh at those.


What's the chance of an ip check for Westwood (please don't let @Mars do it though )


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimball said:


> No idea, more might have gone on behind the scenes with mods. Bit confused at your sudden interest to be honest. 1st post is taking a dig at queenie. Almost like its an alternate login for somebody on a ban. And we know where that goes.
> 
> And what do you mean by implying queenie always complains. I've seen her fight her corner but never known her report a thread. I take it you think you know different?


I thought this aswell. Has like 3 posts but knows everyone on the site? I don't know everyone but am on here a few hours a day hence having over 1000 posts in a month.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If a double IP is used we do get notified.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Also when people get banned they sometimes feel it necessary to write an offensive email to @Katy to express how angered they are.
> 
> We all have a good laugh at those.


Please can we start a new thread and all these emails be posted anonymously for us all to read and then guess which angered member has sent them?

The winners get a pair of Milky's worn boxer shorts.


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No idea, more might have gone on behind the scenes with mods. Bit confused at your sudden interest to be honest. 1st post is taking a dig at queenie. Almost like its an alternate login for somebody on a ban. And we know where that goes.
> 
> And what do you mean by implying queenie always complains. I've seen her fight her corner but never known her report a thread. I take it you think you know different?


Of course i know different mate, that's why i said it. Fcuking moles everywhere.


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ey up singh01, you ok fella? :lol:


Good thanks lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> If a double IP is used we do get notified.


No matches for this one then? or bizarrely appearing to originate from Frankfurt, the us or Hong Kong or something. As that's pretty easy to do!

This user is clearly not who he seems.


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Pweez don't ban me this time? I promise to be nice on this account.


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No matches for this one then? or bizarrely appearing to originate from Frankfurt, the us or Hong Kong or something. As that's pretty easy to do!
> 
> This user is clearly not who he seems.


Wow kimball you're so smart. I'm in awe of your inquisitive mind.

Also, stop speaking as if i'm not here.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> Wow kimball you're so smart. I'm in awe of your inquisitive mind.


That's ok, aspire.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Westwood95 said:


> Pweez don't ban me this time? I promise to be nice on this account.


Some sad fvckers about :lol:


----------



## Westwood95 (Dec 1, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's ok, aspire.


Not smart enough to recognise sarcasm then... Awkward


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Westwood95 said:


> Not smart enough to recognise sarcasm then... Awkward


Pretty sure @Kimball was being sarcastic there :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Pretty sure @Kimball was being sarcastic there :lol:


I'm glad somebody was smart enough to realise that very awkward for the about to be banned, lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Westwood95 said:


> Pweez don't ban me this time? I promise to be nice on this account.


Actually feel sorry for you, get a life and some real friends.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Westwood95 said:


> Wow kimball you're so smart. I'm in awe of your inquisitive mind.
> 
> Also, stop speaking as if i'm not here.


Or what?


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So @Westwood95 Who really is he then?

You have a handfull of posts yet seem to know everyone on here and you pop up on a thread about bans?

Answers on a postcard


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Also when people get banned they sometimes feel it necessary to write an offensive email to @Katy to express how angered they are.
> 
> We all have a good laugh at those.


Lorian was actually going to post the most recent complaint/rant I received so I'm sure he won't mind you posting it here.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Westwood95 said:


> Of course i know different mate, that's why i said it. *Fcuking moles everywhere*.


Well clearly a former member of the MA to use that phrase.

Tell me Westwood....which football teams do you like/dislike :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Well clearly a former member of the MA to use that phrase.
> 
> Tell me Westwood....which football teams do you like/dislike :lol:


A Tim Westwood fan maybe? lol :lol:

If so that deserves a ban alone lol


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Katy said:


> Lorian was actually going to post the most recent complaint/rant I received so I'm sure he won't mind you posting it here.


This!!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Lorian was actually going to post the most recent complaint/rant I received so I'm sure he won't mind you posting it here.


 :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ballin said:


> Well clearly a former member of the MA to use that phrase.
> 
> Tell me Westwood....which football teams do you like/dislike :lol:


What a little RASCAL :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Westwood95 said:


> Or that milky's on a power trip.


Yep spot on.

Be on another ine when l get to my laptop.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> Lorian was actually going to post the most recent complaint/rant I received so I'm sure he won't mind you posting it here.


Can we get a thread with some of these pleaseeeeee :lol:

I predict another thread of the year :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Yes @Tinytom get posting :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Can we get a thread with some of these pleaseeeeee :lol:
> 
> I predict another thread of the year :thumb:


We do already have one actually...I'll try to find it.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

We have to play Guess Who with it though....please PLEAAAASE can there be a poll at the top and we get to decide who we think it is would be epic!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Can mods ban other mods? Just for giggles have any of you done this on here!

If I was a mod it would be tempting to go on a windup one day! Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ballin said:


> We have to play Guess Who with it though....please PLEAAAASE can there be a poll at the top and we get to decide who we think it is would be epic!


If the word 'evil' is mentioned, it's dino


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can mods ban other mods? Just for giggles have any of you done this on here!
> 
> If I was a mod it would be tempting to go on a windup one day! Lol


Yep. Magic torch is currently banned.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can mods ban other mods? Just for giggles have any of you done this on here!
> 
> If I was a mod it would be tempting to go on a windup one day! Lol


I remember Hackskii saying he'd tried to ban himself once to see if it would work :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Yep. Magic torch is currently banned.


That was done by admin


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> That was done by admin


And at his request I understand wasn't implying he'd been otherwise banned, lol.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Can mods ban other mods? Just for giggles have any of you done this on here!
> 
> If I was a mod it would be tempting to go on a windup one day! Lol


I wouldnt be on a windup with @Robsta though pmsl


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I wouldnt be on a windup with @Robsta though pmsl


He's hardly on tbh, rumour has it he gets through a laptop every month! Lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The ban hammer has taken Westwood out!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> And at his request I understand wasn't implying he'd been otherwise banned, lol.


Correct


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Kimball said:


> The ban hammer has taken Westwood out!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

This is one we got today

I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form 

"tiny tom and pascarb fcking pair of little mugs, run your mouth giving it the biggen to me from behind your keyboards never answering my questions like your big men your little d1ckeds with a little bit of power gone to your heads i beg YOU COME AND MEET ME IN REAL LIFE AND GIVE ME AN EXPLINATION WHY I WAS BANNED, pair of pr1cks i wouldn't even give either of you a proper dig i'd give you an open hand slap with the back of my hand because that's all a pair of internet muppets like are worth"

Ironically. I am not hard to find. My gym address is on my sig lol.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Funniest bit

Not even sure what me and paul did


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


pmsl. brilliant


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


The craziest bit about it all is that its an internet forum. I really enjoy it on here but if I got banned I wouldn't cry about it. Definatly wouldn't start calling people "keyboard warriors" when I am typing on my keyboard lmao


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


Was that @RXQueenie? :whistling:


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


 :lol: Ackee finally snapped and has mutated the angry black gene!!!


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I got threatened with a ban by somebody who had fvcked up and was trying to save face. Fvcking ridiculous, I hadn't even done anything wrong.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


Let the Guess Who game start.

Is he someone from down south?? Must be to call someone a mug.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Let the Guess Who game start.
> 
> Is he someone from down south?? Must be to call someone a mug.


Or they have watched to much football factory lmao


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Let the Guess Who game start.
> 
> Is he someone from down south?? Must be to call someone a mug.


Clealry Danny Dyer frequents this board.

Case closed.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> Funniest bit
> 
> Not even sure what me and paul did


Maybe one of you "dated" his wife before him? Come on mate think back, which high school did you attend? :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ballin said:


> :lol: Ackee finally snapped and has mutated the angry black gene!!!


It's not Ackee, he seems to be one of those educated blacks who can actually spell.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


Ha ha fcukin epic. Come on give us a name to play with.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

MF88 said:


> I got threatened with a ban by somebody who had fvcked up and was trying to save face. Fvcking ridiculous, I hadn't even done anything wrong.


You lie!!!!!! lmao only jokin mate. I was reading the thread earlier before it got closed seemed a bit crazy lol.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

MF88 said:


> It's not Ackee, he seems to be one of those educated blacks who can actually spell.


Who the fresh prince of bellend?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> "tiny tom and pascarb fcking pair of little mugs, run your mouth giving it the biggen to me from behind your keyboards never answering my questions like your big men your little d1ckeds with a little bit of power gone to your heads i beg YOU COME AND MEET ME IN REAL LIFE AND GIVE ME AN EXPLINATION WHY I WAS BANNED, pair of pr1cks i wouldn't even give either of you a proper dig i'd give you an open hand slap with the back of my hand because that's all a pair of internet muppets like are worth"


LOL. Easy to find out who wrote that.

All you have to do is search for the mis-spelt word "Explination" and it leads you right to the culprit. :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> LOL. Easy to find out who wrote that.
> 
> All you have to do is search for the mis-spelt word "Explination" and it leads you right to the culprit. :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


I'd have just sent it back like that and said you were banned because with spelling like that you are obviously a child and as such are breaking forum rules by being here.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> LOL. Easy to find out who wrote that.
> 
> All you have to do is search for the mis-spelt word "Explination" and it leads you right to the culprit. :lol:


I did that but it brings up a whole lot of threads.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I did that but it brings up a whole lot of threads.


But then just click in the posts with that error in and see if the user is banned not hard to work out and a recent ban.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Ballin said:


> :lol: Ackee finally snapped and has mutated the angry black gene!!!


Theres no mention of 'raasclaart' or 'bombaclaart' so its not Ackee.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> But then just click in the posts with that error in and see if the user is banned not hard to work out and a recent ban.


Couldn't be a*sed with that at first but I followed steps 1 2 3 and found it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Couldn't be a*sed with that at first but I followed steps 1 2 3 and found it.


It doesn't look Too Good for him coming back now does it?


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Kimball said:


> It doesn't look Too Good for him coming back now does it?


Haha poor old Carlos Tevez!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lets see some more @Tinytom @Katy


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Theres no mention of 'raasclaart' or 'bombaclaart' so its not Ackee.


Or gifs thinking about it :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Should defo be a thread with all these emails


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...


I don't think you've ever made out you were a 'big man' have you @Tinytom ?

It's kind if in your name that you aren't :lol:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I did that but it brings up a whole lot of threads.


Same here.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Kimball said:


> It doesn't look Too Good for him coming back now does it?


No not at all. I think he's a Total Goon for doing it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

kingdale said:


> you must have being banned at somepoint?


Not onece mate...sailed close a gew times and had a few pms from decent mods a few times

Im pretty outspoken but im never spiteful...never a bully and usually justified in what I say


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nidge said:


> Same here.


Alt+F in the poker thread, second page.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No not at all. I think he's a Total Goon for doing it.


Hmmm, wondering if Westwood might be linked now?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Lets see some more @Tinytom @Katy





Mr_Morocco said:


> Should defo be a thread with all these emails


There is already a thread with them that Lorian started a while back. I get a fair few aggressive posts that are utterly pointless and just serve to make the author look like a totall pr!ck!...but they are often a source of a good giggle.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Was that @RXQueenie? :whistling:


No it ****ing wasn't.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Katy said:


> There is already a thread with them that Lorian started a while back. I get a fair few aggressive posts that are utterly pointless and just serve to make the author look like a totall pr!ck!...but they are often a *source *of a good giggle.


No sourcing allowed. :ban:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> No it ****ing wasn't.


You're back!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> You're back!!!


Drop me a text. Not staying long, just needed to check a powder room thread x


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Drop me a text. Not staying long, just needed to check a powder room thread x


Ouuuu do tell. Do you have a mole as well??


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Ouuuu do tell. Do you have a mole as well??


No lol. It was a thread I started about surgery that I haven't been able to check.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> No lol. It was a thread I started about surgery that I haven't been able to check.


welcome back queenie


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Drop me a text. Not staying long, just needed to check a powder room thread x


Have done


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> No lol. It was a thread I started about surgery that I haven't been able to check.


How long?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> No lol. It was a *thread I started about surgery* that I haven't been able to check.


boob job? :whistling:

Good to have you back queenie :thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Not onece matey


I am shocked :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

kingdale said:


> I am shocked :lol:


 @Uriel has multiple logins though, he uses them to fvck sh1t up when he's bored.

Rumour has it he was actually gymgym but I don't believe it, because Uriel doesn't charge for bumsex :lol:


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> The craziest bit about it all is that its an internet forum. I really enjoy it on here but if I got banned I wouldn't cry about it. Definatly wouldn't start calling people "keyboard warriors" when I am typing on my keyboard lmao


Would be pretty funny though, two blokes meeting in a pub car park for a fight with all their mates turning up over an Internet forum ban. Sounds like something out of a Will Ferrell movie.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> This is one we got today
> 
> I thought you guys might want to see this lovely message sent via the contact form
> 
> ...





Tinytom said:


> Funniest bit
> 
> Not even sure what me and paul did


Reminds me of a time I banned someone for being a troll (forget the user name) and they came back with a fake account specifically to slag off @Milky for doing it (sorry buddy) :lol:

I love these internet hardmen... and clearly they are hard because that's what real genuine tough people do isn't it, troll forums and then write hurt spiteful messages to the mods afterwards. :laugh:

It does make fun reading for us though.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Mr_Socko said:


> Would be pretty funny though, two blokes meeting in a pub car park for a fight with all their mates turning up over an Internet forum ban. Sounds like something out of a Will Ferrell movie.


"Rule number 1, no touching of the hair or face... and that's it."


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Mr_Socko said:


> Would be pretty funny though, two blokes meeting in a pub car park for a fight with all their mates turning up over an Internet forum ban. Sounds like something out of a Will Ferrell movie.


Thats the mad bit lol. You could understand that reaction if @Tinytom and @Pscarbs had slept with his wife or something similar but its a ban and not even a perm one at that(well wasn't I don't think lol). I am unsure who it was yet but hoping to discover soon. Other people seem to have found out so maybe turn detective later with it lmao.

Maybe we could contact a few directors and call it "the warrior and the mod" hahahaha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> Reminds me of a time I banned someone for being a troll (forget the user name) and they came back with a fake account specifically to slag off @Milky for doing it (sorry buddy) :lol:
> 
> I love these internet hardmen... and clearly they are hard because that's what real genuine tough people do isn't it, troll forums and then write hurt spiteful messages to the mods afterwards. :laugh:
> 
> It does make fun reading for us though.


Has hackskii ever banned anyone? Just can't imagine him doing so, being all loving and all?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

onthebuild said:


> "Rule number 1, no touching of the hair or face... and that's it."


And no pinching. I fookin hate being pinched lol.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> Would be pretty funny though, two blokes meeting in a pub car park for a fight with all their mates turning up over an Internet forum ban. Sounds like something out of a Will Ferrell movie.


People get killed over sh!t like that though.

There was a guy who was killed not far from me. @Sc4mp0 might remember this as well.

A dude was playing World of Warcraft or something and took a sword off another player who was from Germany. He flew over to the UK and killed the guy.

Some scary freaks out there.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Dr Manhattan said:


> People get killed over sh!t like that though.
> 
> There was a guy who was killed not far from me. @Sc4mp0 might remember this as well.
> 
> ...


fair play that kind of makes it less funny


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> People get killed over sh!t like that though.
> 
> There was a guy who was killed not far from me. @Sc4mp0 might remember this as well.
> 
> ...


It wasn't JUST a sword, it was a sword of unforgiving vengeance.

And I'd fvcking kill again if I had to :whistling:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> fair play that kind of makes it less funny


Mad what some people value though. I just hope mods are prepared for crazy german's taking revenge!

Here's the story on it if you fancy a read:

http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/story.html?aid=12275939


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Need to show that link to the next e-warrior that signs up here


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Tinytom said:


> Thing is.
> 
> Unless its something very serious you always get a warning.
> 
> ...


That was the case with me a few weeks back, it was a fair ban to be honest.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> People get killed over sh!t like that though.
> 
> There was a guy who was killed not far from me. @Sc4mp0 might remember this as well.
> 
> ...


I do remember it, flat above the orange tree pub near vic centre.

Every time we drive past I tell the story to my missus as it annoys her


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Mad what some people value though. I just hope mods are prepared for crazy german's taking revenge!
> 
> Here's the story on it if you fancy a read:
> 
> http://www.thisisnottingham.co.uk/story.html?aid=12275939


The link doesn't work for me. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> Has hackskii ever banned anyone? Just can't imagine him doing so, being all loving and all?


I think @hackskii last banned someone in 1845 for posting about refusing to take their hat off in the presence of a lady... not sure about since then though.

Hacks is a lover not a fighter though, and god bless him for it!


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> The link doesn't work for me. Am I doing something wrong?


Probably not. If you put in Google: 'orange tree Nottingham murder' it's the top result. I got the link on my mobile so probably why it's not working. Sorry!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Probably not. If you put in Google: 'orange tree Nottingham murder' it's the top result. I got the link on my mobile so probably why it's not working. Sorry!


I'll let you off just this once


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

dtlv said:


> I think @hackskii last banned someone in 1845 for posting about refusing to take their hat off in the presence of a lady... not sure about since then though.
> 
> Hacks is a lover not a fighter though, and god bless him for it!


That he is, but we wouldn't have him any other way!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Katy said:


> There is already a thread with them that Lorian started a while back. I get a fair few aggressive posts that are utterly pointless and just serve to make the author look like a totall pr!ck!...but they are often a source of a good giggle.


I seem to remember that thread. Didnt it have someone threatening to do some Kung fu @ewen will remember that one haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PaulB said:


> I seem to remember that thread. Didnt it have someone threatening to do some Kung fu @ewen will remember that one haha


I am kung fu that was funny lol


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

ewen said:


> I am kung fu that was funny lol


Im doing a search, see of I can find it


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I think this is the one you're on about @Katy

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/136275-admins-inbox-people-rage.html

Found this one as well

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/145375-uk-muscle-mods-suck.html


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

PaulB said:


> I think this is the one you're on about @Katy
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/136275-admins-inbox-people-rage.html
> 
> ...


Have some reps mate first one is hilarious!!!

Ironic that gymgym commented on it at the end!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dr Manhattan said:


> People get killed over sh!t like that though.
> 
> There was a guy who was killed not far from me. @Sc4mp0 might remember this as well.
> 
> ...


i did not realise @Robsta plat World of Warcraft  ..... i know robsta has found someones address because of what they posted on a forum and believe me you do not want a visit from him....

with reference to this i think it is sad, it is a forum on the internet whoever this person was obvouisly me and Tom p1ssed him off OR he has a fetish for dwarfs?? 

i don't know why anyone takes a ban personally but hey ho.....


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Although I disagree with SOME bans. :blush:

If idiots are going to be idiots, they have to go...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i did not realise @Robsta plat World of Warcraft  ..... i know robsta has found someones address because of what they posted on a forum and believe me you do not want a visit from him....
> 
> with reference to this i think it is sad, it is a forum on the internet whoever this person was obvouisly me and Tom p1ssed him off OR he has a fetish for dwarfs??
> 
> i don't know why anyone takes a ban personally but hey ho.....


Do you guys have a record of who has banned the most people? Like a ranking?...angriest mod award?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been threatened a few times over bans :lol:

What tickles me is when people get a strop on and pm me and say " ban me, l don't give a fu*k, its sh*t on here now anyway, l hardly log on" so you ban them and then they come back on with a new username :confused1:

I thought you didn't give a fu*k :confused1:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> I have been threatened a few times over bans :lol:
> 
> *What tickles me is when people get a strop on and pm me and say " ban me, l don't give a fu*k, its sh*t on here now anyway, l hardly log on" so you ban them and then they come back on with a new username * :confused1:
> 
> ...


Haha, that always tickles me pink too... often they also then go and sign up somewhere else to complain about it even more. So funny considering "how sh1t" ukm is and how they didn't care.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> I think @hackskii last banned someone in 1845 for posting about refusing to take their hat off in the presence of a lady... not sure about since then though.
> 
> Hacks is a lover not a fighter though, and god bless him for it!


I banned like 30 people last week as they had like 15 accounts in one day, all by Nike online thing.

But actual members, well not too many, I try to PM them first and let them know that what they are doing is not right.

It generally goes in the direction they are not doing anything wrong, or it is the other guys fault, so I have to play devils advocate to show them how it appears to others, even if it is not actually so.

I have no issue talking to the person, some will understand, others will not, then I just express that if it continues, they will be gone.



onthebuild said:


> That he is, but we wouldn't have him any other way!


Thanks, but as with most people, we are true to our natures, what ever that may be, my nature is passive, but I can be very aggressive.

Had an old Marine guy at work scream at me in front of his friends to get out of his space.

His license plate on his Mustang GT says "Do or Die" Then the license plate holder says US Marines, then on the bottom it says Semper Fi, which means "Always Faithful" or "Always Loyal" And that would be to the Marines.

They always say once a marine, always a marine.

But dude is a real asshole, real loud, and talks crap all the time, many are afraid of him.

So, now that I have had enough of his hot air I told him that if we were not at work and were outside, you would not talk to me in the tone you are doing.

He said again, get the **** out of my space!

I then asked him to step outside and say that to my face, or at 2:30 I will walk out with him and dared him to say that to my face.

Pretty much he shut up then I said "yah, just what I thought a ****ing pussy.

Then I called him a ****ing pussy.

He walked away and said to another guy that he did not want to fight me.

The dude told me that, and I said, if he every disrespected me in that manor outside of this place, I would smash his face in.

I am passive, but I am not really intimidated by people, especially the loud ones, it is the quiet dude that scares me, but I don't have a lot of fear of people, and I do have lots of confidence and I think people see this.

I never get picked on, I am never the target, nor am I a knob.

I always get eye contact, and most of the time it is the other guy that looks away, but I would say hi, or whats up boss, I try and give attention to everyone.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Would just like to say thanks to everyone on this thread as you have all helped make this the longest thread ive ever created lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

We had a member a few months ago got banned for being a total knob.

Then he emailed the admin team and said 'let the game begin'

2 months later he crawled back asking to be unbanned. Lol

He is still banned.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Would just like to say thanks to everyone on this thread as you have all helped make this the longest thread ive ever created lol


Here you go, I've made it a bit longer for you now


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Thanks, but as with most people, we are true to our natures, what ever that may be, my nature is passive, but I can be very aggressive.
> 
> Had an old Marine guy at work scream at me in front of his friends to get out of his space.
> 
> ...


thats tongue in cheek - right?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Dan 45 said:


> Although I disagree with SOME bans. :blush:
> 
> If idiots are going to be idiots, they have to go...


to be fair most of the time 75% of the reasons for a ban the members are not aware of,i know many think i don't take sh1t which is true to an extent but for everyone i ban i can give justification for it i don't ban members for the sake of it people need to realise that this is a huge community and there has to be rules for it to be of any use as it is still a place for guys and girls to seek knowledge from.........


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here you go, I've made it a bit longer for you now


Thanks @jojo your contribution is appreciated lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

saxondale said:


> thats tongue in cheek - right?


You mean as in me saying that to the guy or something?

No, I did say it and actually wanted him to step outside with him.

He is a tattle tail at work, and we actually have a 93 year old lady that still comes into work every day, she is so nice, he yells at her as well.

I just wanted to pop his little bubble.

I do have a very bad temper, but I always control my emotions, and very rarely they do they get me by surprise.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dizzee! said:


> Thanks @jojo your contribution is appreciated lol


You're welcome 

Only 5640 more posts and you'll be in the top 10 :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hackskii said:


> You mean as in me saying that to the guy or something?
> 
> No, I did say it and actually wanted him to step outside with him.
> 
> ...


You have a very good temper IMO if you can control yourself whilst he's yelling at a 93 year old woman!!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Only 5640 more posts and you'll be in the top 10 :lol:


Yaass not far to go then lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

onthebuild said:


> You have a very good temper IMO if you can control yourself whilst he's yelling at a 93 year old woman!!


He yells at everyone.

There is a special area here that you need special shoes, he was talking to the boss and told him in front of me that I am guilty of cutting through that area.

I patiently waited till he was done, then told him I will walk through that area and there is not a fcuking thing he can do about it.

That upset him.

He has an issue with control, he has none, but wants to have some, so he tattles on others to by design get them in trouble.

So, yesterday I walked in the no walk area and said "Hi Jack in a gay sounding way, and he then says "You are really pissing me off now, I stopped and told him he is upset because he told me to do something, yet has no control over me.

On the way back from the gym during lunch, I walked through there again and he gave me a crazy look, so I started laughing out loud as I thought "Man, you are out of control."

Nobody likes him, we say he must have ED or something.

He is only like 61 years old.

He made a comment about me and I said something to the affect "Hey, if I look like you in 8 years, shoot me.:lol:"

He is just a crusty old man, mad at the world, trying to tell people what to do, yet, his back yard is dirty, he is sleeping in a room right now 9 minutes after break is over.

He breaks the rules, and if you say anything he comes unglued, but he wont hesitate to talk crap, tattle on you for the sole reason to get you in trouble, then has the audacity to say, "he cares".

I get along with everyone, but the way he treats me and others, well I would like to fix that for him.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Here we go, found Kung fu. Starts from post 19

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/136109-thinking-steaddddds-2.html


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Why all the Drama?

Live

Learn

move in a positive direction

let life take you where you are supposed to go

listen

be happy

enjoy

unless you are a freaking moron that try to make others unhappy

life is about choices

life is about knowing who you are

Trust me, some times knowing who you are hurts.

Accept who you are, and embrace you strong side, learning from your weak side.

Hippie out........

The world is a good place

Even though someone bombed our Boston Marathon, twice.

Man, let go, live, and stop blaming others for your short comings.

Nuf said


----------

